# jtaudioacc 2004 Scion XB misc. stuff build log :)



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Over the past 10+ years I've owned a 2004 Scion XB. It's been through a fair share of equipment and changes. Sometimes being close to finished, but never really got there. Usually, the equipment change was due to me not offering that brand anymore, or the equipment being discontinued. I'm going to attempt to change that, at least for a little while. 

Some plans are:

iPad and Alpine H800/C800 combo.
multiple speaker setups for demo purposes
just plain finish the rear end of the system.

First, I'll share a few pics of some stuff I've done in the past...tomorrow, when I wake up. lol


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

This is gonna be good!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Subbed for awesomeness.....


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you taking cues from Joey and Bing (the dynamic duo)? Such a tease.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

in for the win


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*the new stuff.*










*
I don't really remember the order of history of these source units I used, well, between the Camry Navigation unit and Carputer. But here they are...*



















https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t31/1518648_10152146081139174_2055265497_o.jpg



















*the carputer was cool, but just way too slow of a bootup. this was a while ago, and so wasn't as refined as it is now.

the Camry radio was something I used so it looked stock. in the end, when adding up all the adapters needed to do various things like sat radio, ipod, backup camera, it was just cheaper and better to go aftermarket. so, i sold the camry radio while people still wanted it.*


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Double Din*










*56,000...that was a long time ago. lol*









*for a time, I was using a 3 way Zapco Competition setup*




























*Had some headrest monitors that I never used.*


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Glad to hear you're making time to "finish" your ride.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

In for the updates of the iPad and RUX... I'm considering the same...


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing more great install work from you John. 

Keep those pics coming.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Subbed for awesomeness.....


Ditto


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*okay, here's something that most likely won't change at all that anyone that's come to the meets have seen, my kick panels.

having the drivers in the doors, i finally decided to make a change and loose the resonance that would drive me crazy.

the kicks house Hybrid Audio Technologies L8SE. i did the best i could venting them into the uni-body frame rails. it could be better, but structurally, i didn't want to cut any more metal than i had. *


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

You make some beautiful kicks. Consistently the best. BRAVO!!!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> You make some beautiful kicks. Consistently the best. BRAVO!!!!



Yep.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> You make some beautiful kicks. Consistently the best. BRAVO!!!!


thanks, Jerry!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

jtaudioacc said:


> *the new stuff.*


Oh baby....and subscribed!


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sub'd for this one too. I am so happy to see you have 8s in your kicks. I will be wanting to hear that for sure and will likely be talking to you about this a fair amount. I want to see just how intrusive they are to everyday driving and what exactly is entailed for my vehicle to get this done. Mostly interested in what to do with the wiring bundles (if movement is even necessary). Great job so far as always tho man.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*I glued some carpet on top of the stock carpet today. I always hated the stock grey stuff.*


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*How about this...*


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow! Incredible work as usual!


----------



## turbovert88 (Jul 30, 2009)

looking great!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*iPad and C800 

i'm going to be using an iPad and C800 to control my system. so, need to get them in the dash. i'm done with the dash bezel, just need to get it in the car. i ran some wires while the carpet was out so, i've got some of the wiring done.*


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Thats beauteous jt.

Can't wait to see it in the flesh.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I really love that dash rework!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome work on that bezel!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## evli one (Dec 5, 2008)

Simply amazing work


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Incredible work JT. Thanks for sharing. It's nice when you get a chance to work on you own stuff

This warrants a drive to. Cerritos.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome!! Loving it. Need more pics. I'm also jealous. You're getting to work on your own car. Not fair.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

can i ship my car down for you to finish?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, worth the wait, but we all need, MORE! Really nice job! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

looking really nice jt! curious to see the multiple speaker setup as well. 

im gonna watch this closely, not only because your work is awesome and you're a great guy, but my girl has an 05 xa that has some similarities. would love to see how you wire everything up.

btw, you still running those morel hybrids?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work on the center dash.To the untrained eye it looks stock but to us here on DIYMA we know better,nice work again.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

brett said:


> looking really nice jt! curious to see the multiple speaker setup as well.
> 
> im gonna watch this closely, not only because your work is awesome and you're a great guy, but my girl has an 05 xa that has some similarities. would love to see how you wire everything up.
> 
> btw, you still running those morel hybrids?


thanks everyone!

brett, yeah, Morel's are still going strong. Plan is to have 2-3 setups to demo. Like here's a 3", a 4", and a 5". Possibly thinking about just doing a 2 way in the doors and sail panels as an option. but we will see. first thing is to get the ipad and h800 going, then worry about the rest.


----------



## ebrit003 (Oct 27, 2013)

That bezel looks great!


----------



## ebrit003 (Oct 27, 2013)

jtaudioacc said:


> *I glued some carpet on top of the stock carpet today. I always hated the stock grey stuff.*


This is a pretty dang good idea - I am not sure how I have made it through life this far without thinking about it before... So much cheaper than brand new molded carpet! Thanks!


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sub'd for a great installer


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

so, i sort of got the C12XL in and now i need to work on some rattles/resonance that has come out of the woodwork.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> so, i sort of got the C12XL in and now i need to work on some rattles/resonance that has come out of the woodwork.


Dang, errbody gettin' C12xls!!!!

What did you have in there before?


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Fantastic job on the dash bezel. Very clean. Makes me want to get a mini and an i20.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

jtaudioacc said:


> so, i sort of got the C12XL in and now i need to work on some rattles/resonance that has come out of the woodwork.


This seems to be a common theme with everyone that has added these subs...


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Dang, errbody gettin' C12xls!!!!
> 
> What did you have in there before?


IDQ



DRTHJTA said:


> This seems to be a common theme with everyone that has added these subs...


whatever frequency it is, it's really making the roof move. i'll have to check, but it could be the led thing moving around in the dome light.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Dang, errbody gettin' C12xls!!!!
> 
> What did you have in there before?


Then errbody is buying subs that retail for more than I have in my whole system. lol

Dash is sick, btw. Another car that makes me want a tablet!

Jay


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

show the gold amps!! quit holding back


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Badass!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

AWESOME iPad and Hu console......


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Hey JT, awesome fab work - looking good !


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> so, i sort of got the C12XL in and now i need to work on some rattles/resonance that has come out of the woodwork.


Mine cost me another couple hundred in CLD and Ensolite and a day in the garage...I think I got them whipped though.
Awesome work JT...can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

UNBROKEN said:


> Mine cost me another couple hundred in CLD and Ensolite and a day in the garage...I think I got them whipped though.
> Awesome work JT...can't wait to see the rest.


So, you are saying you ended up with alot more issues with the C12xl than the Ultimo 12? if you wouldn't mind, I would love your take on the differences between the two. Please PM if you are willing so as to not off track this nice build log.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

james2266 said:


> So, you are saying you ended up with alot more issues with the C12xl than the Ultimo 12? if you wouldn't mind, I would love your take on the differences between the two. Please PM if you are willing so as to not off track this nice build log.


I think he's referring to panel rattle. Not "Issues" per say, but just that the C12XL was bringing out the issues with how Ram built the truck.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

cobb2819 said:


> I think he's referring to panel rattle. Not "Issues" per say, but just that the C12XL was bringing out the issues with how Ram built the truck.


What I meant was they are both supposed to be top 12 inch subs and both are known to play low so I was curious as to why the new rattling/buzzing issue started to arise with what should be more of a lateral move. Maybe it is not lateral at all and the Illusion sub is just an absolute monster too. I guess I will find out first hand in a couple months. I was curious of his thoughts on the two as he has had both and back to back in a straight swap.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*It's alive!*


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

That looks freakin' awesome JT. I especially like the Mcintosh skin.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That skin is too awesome. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Schweeet!! Beautiful work!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Please share where you grabbed the McIntosh screen from please. That looks really really clean and to the point. Thumbs up to you for a job well done.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

It's an app from McIntosh. It's free in the App Store. Great build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Perfect, thank you kindly for the heads up.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

cobb2819 said:


> I think he's referring to panel rattle. Not "Issues" per say, but just that the C12XL was bringing out the issues with how Ram built the truck.


Exactly. The C12XL digs deeper than the W6v3 or the Ultimo....the more it broke in the more panels I had start talking to me.
The Ultimo needed more power and more room than I could give it...in a proper enclosure I'm sure it would have been a more fair comparison but the Illusion gets it done like no other in ~1ft^3.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

UNBROKEN said:


> Exactly. The C12XL digs deeper than the W6v3 or the Ultimo....the more it broke in the more panels I had start talking to me.
> The Ultimo needed more power and more room than I could give it...in a proper enclosure I'm sure it would have been a more fair comparison but the Illusion gets it done like no other in ~1ft^3.


Interesting, any other comparisons between the Ultimo and C12xl you wanna share? How is the Illusion up higher in frequency - ie around 60-80 Hz? My Ultimo just dies around 55 Hz or so but alot of that might be attributed to the vehicle as well. Who knows.:shrug:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Best iPad install I've seen JT. It looks very factory. Well Done!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

james2266 said:


> Interesting, any other comparisons between the Ultimo and C12xl you wanna share? How is the Illusion up higher in frequency - ie around 60-80 Hz? My Ultimo just dies around 55 Hz or so but alot of that might be attributed to the vehicle as well. Who knows.:shrug:



Plenty in the 60-80 in MrsPapasin's Smart. No room for 8s in the kicks in her car.


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm really impressed by the standard of finish on the pad install. Looks awesome man.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

james2266 said:


> What I meant was they are both supposed to be top 12 inch subs and both are known to play low so I was curious as to why the new rattling/buzzing issue started to arise with what should be more of a *lateral move*. Maybe it is not lateral at all and the Illusion sub is just an absolute monster too. I guess I will find out first hand in a couple months. I was curious of his thoughts on the two as he has had both and back to back in a straight swap.


Its not a lateral move, its a vertical move....up 

Nice work my brotha JT!!


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

BigRed said:


> Its not a lateral move, its a vertical move....up
> 
> Nice work my brotha JT!!


I'll just have to hear one for myself I guess. My wallet is going to hate me tho I think.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

james2266 said:


> I'll just have to hear one for myself I guess. My wallet is going to hate me tho I think.


Your wallet will love you... it's going to lose a lot of weight!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> Your wallet will love you... it's going to lose a lot of weight!


you're ears will love you. and lets not get it twisted. This sub is on par with all the other "elite" subs when it comes to pricing.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Amazing work!!


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Incredible work sir! Very nice dash rework!

I'm a sucker for your midbass install though, I absolutely love it. 

Thanks for sharing the carpet idea as well, I may just use it in the future.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I Love the Ipad integration!!! 

I hope that I can get a chance to see it in person one day.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I am monitoring this thread


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

BigRed said:


> you're ears will love you. and lets not get it twisted. This sub is on par with all the other "elite" subs when it comes to pricing.


This is very true. I've always loved good sounding bass, it's my favorite part of a system, and this is the best I've owned. I haven't heard all of the other elite subs but based on what I'm experiencing and the feedback from Jim and Richard I don't think I need to.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

BigRed said:


> you're ears will love you. and lets not get it twisted. This sub is on par with all the other "elite" subs when it comes to pricing.


I was not meaning at all that it is overpriced for what it is and I hope noone thought that was what I was implying. It is still expensive and I thought my current expensive sub was the answer last year when I bought it. In my experience it is in some ways but lacks in a few other areas that I might need or would make other driver choices easier. My largest complaints are that it is kind of power hungry it seems and that it doesn't produce much above about 55 Hz (at least in the two similar vehicles I have had it in). This means I need a rather expensive and/or large amp to drive it taxing my electrical system a little more although it hasn't really been a noticeable problem yet. Also, need a midbass that can play with some authority down to 55 Hz or lower which I have but it also induces other issues like rattles in the damned doors. Part of the reason I am very interested in talking to JT about what was involved in getting his kicks set up for his midbass drivers.




Golden Ear said:


> This is very true. I've always loved good sounding bass, it's my favorite part of a system, and this is the best I've owned. I haven't heard all of the other elite subs but based on what I'm experiencing and the feedback from Jim and Richard I don't think I need to.


I agree with this as well. I have not heard many top subs either due to my location mainly. I would say my Ultimo is the best I have heard so far tho. I did get a quick listen to a JBL GTi MKii 12 which was fairly impressive. It seemed to do more in the lower midbass (60-80 Hz or so) but it sounded alot sloppier than my Ultimo. Likely could of been the damaged leaking ported box it was in too tho. I have yet to hear a 12 or 10 for that matter that can stop on a dime on quick kick drum hits like this one tho. I am really looking forward to getting some listen time with a c12xl or two soon. Maybe someone will be into doing some trading if I fall in love with the Illusion like everyone else it seems:blush: Might be the only way I can get into a new top line sub in the near future.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Having owned a GTI and an Ultimo and listened at length, I prefer the GTI. It's just so damned big.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Having owned a GTI and an Ultimo and listened at length, I prefer the GTI. It's just so damned big.



Hmm, interesting. Why can't I have resources like you guys up here to help me with my 'purchases'. It would be so nice to only shell out once instead of 2 or 3 times for replacement drivers or components in general actually. Really hoping to get a plan together for equipment while I am down there too. Actually, hoping that what I have will make me happy or at least a good chunk of it. This hobby has already cost me a ridiculous amount of money.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Love the work you did on that iPad integration - amazing! Looking forward to seeing everything else!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

james2266 said:


> Hmm, interesting. Why can't I have resources like you guys up here to help me with my 'purchases'. It would be so nice to only shell out once instead of 2 or 3 times for replacement drivers or components in general actually. Really hoping to get a plan together for equipment while I am down there too. Actually, hoping that what I have will make me happy or at least a good chunk of it. This hobby has already cost me a ridiculous amount of money.


It wasn't a gargantuan difference, but the GTi felt like it had more weight to it. More authority. That said, I had zero issues with the Ultimo in my TDI.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

The best way I can describe the C12XL is that after 27 years of playing with car audio I am FINALLY not looking for a better sub. I've lost track of how many I've tried...steadily working my way up the food chain....I'm now done looking.

Sorry for the derail, JT.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

we"re just trying to help you sell some subs, JT. lol


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Screen for DVD and Backup Camera.*


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

JT you should hold A DIY clinic at the next GTG for some of us DIYers. You could do router use, acrylic, or bezel and dash integration. These are just some of the things I'm interested in, have you seen my dash? Keep tuition low. 
Jason


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> *Screen for DVD and Backup Camera.*


Ha ha ha ha ha, still waiting on the app for that we are. Nice option for now.

I am glad you are making the time to get your system together. It is really tough for the masters to have a nice system because everyone wants them to do their system.

I think you will look back and be thankful as you have probably come up with a few new tricks since you first set out to redo your setup.

I look forward to hearing and seeing the JT Experience


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

What a great job! Are you concerned about theft?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

knever3 said:


> What a great job! Are you concerned about theft?


not too much. i'm pretty careful about where i go and park. also, when i am concerned, it pops out pretty easily, so i'll take the ipad with me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

palldat said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha, still waiting on the app for that we are. Nice option for now.


Here you go, palldat! No need to wait. Someone has already come up with a wireless backup camera solution for the iPhone, iPad, Android, etc. 

iPhone Android iPad WIFI car backup camera

Get one and let us know how well it works! Lol


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*couple new amps for my single C12XL. aka 1800 watts *


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

jtaudioacc said:


> *couple new amps for my single C12XL. aka 1800 watts *



So... How's that sound deadening coming along?? 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I got to peek at the iPad install today. All I can say is there's a reason JT will be doing my door panels while I'm out here. 
When you see the whole dash and can stand back and really look at it....it looks OEM. It really fits the layout and style of the dash perfectly.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Pardon my naivety but do those amps strap together or are you running each amp to each voice coil?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Golden Ear said:


> Pardon my naivety but do those amps strap together or are you running each amp to each voice coil?



strapped together. 1700 or 1800 watts @ 4ohm depending on if you believe the product sheet or the manual.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

jtaudioacc said:


> strapped together. 1700 or 1800 watts @ 4ohm depending on if you believe the product sheet or the manual.


Sweet! But that's only 3x the power recommended by the manufacturer:laugh:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> Sweet! But that's only 3x the power recommended by the manufacturer:laugh:



I've got 2400 watts on 1 10". They aren't ***** woofers . Use responsibly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

BigRed said:


> I've got 2400 watts on 1 10". They aren't ***** woofers . Use responsibly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dangit Jim! Looks like I need a second HD 1200/1 for my 12"


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> Dangit Jim! Looks like I need a second HD 1200/1 for my 12"


C12 Xl serial 0001 and 0002 is bridged on a zero 1 at 2ohms with hyper drive  its mystery wattage lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> C12 Xl serial 0001 and 0002 is bridged on a zero 1 at 2ohms with hyper drive  its mystery wattage lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


mystery for sure. when i heard it in hyper drive it was so amazingly transparent, so transparent you couldn't hear it! wow! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> mystery for sure. when i heard it in hyper drive it was so amazingly transparent, so transparent you couldn't hear it! wow! :laugh::laugh:


U mean it so good that after a split second it just melted into the music and u couldnt dicern it anymore? Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> U mean it so good that after a split second it just melted into the music and u couldnt dicern it anymore? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


I do remember something melting, twice... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Tweeters in a point source? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Nah, those don't melt. Besides, two isn't the right number so we must be thinking of two different things.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Not sure what melted then? Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh wait I remember...my pride! Bwahhaha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Boom Boom pop! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Boom Boom pop!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What boom boom? Lol u mean buuuuurrrpppp. *crickets*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Time for some new Zed designed power!*


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> *Time for some new Zed designed power!*


wow! no more Geny?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

That's not gonna be enough power....IF YOURE TRYING TO TIME TRAVEL IN A DELORIAN! Lol


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. Lol, funny but oh so true.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> *Time for some new Zed designed power!*


Pray tell what beast shall be powered by all of this ?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Will these be in by the March 8 GTG? I really want to see and hear those amps installed and working. They looked super nice in person at the NorCal GTG.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

rton20s said:


> Will these be in by the March 8 GTG? I really want to see and hear those amps installed and working. They looked super nice in person at the NorCal GTG.


Curious of this as well. I like the footprint on these for sure. I didn't even realize there was a 6 channel actually. Time to go do a little more research when I definitely should not be.:blush:


----------



## ebrit003 (Oct 27, 2013)

I didn't know ZED was making focal amps. Sweet!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Will these be in by the March 8 GTG? I really want to see and hear those amps installed and working. They looked super nice in person at the NorCal GTG.





james2266 said:


> Curious of this as well. I like the footprint on these for sure. I didn't even realize there was a 6 channel actually. Time to go do a little more research when I definitely should not be.:blush:


planning to have them all working, soon.  so, if anyone is interested in some Genesis Series III, they will be for sale shortly. 


most channels will be bridged. so, everything but the tweeters and rear. installing rears, will be a while though.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> planning to have them all working, soon.  so, if anyone is interested in some Genesis Series III, they will be for sale shortly.
> 
> 
> most channels will be bridged. so, everything but the tweeters and rear. installing rears, will be a while though.


Crap that's alot of power. Makes what i always thought to be plenty of power kind of wimpy.:blush:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

With that much power on tap, do you plan to upgrade your alternator? I thought I remembered you only having the Sears Platinum battery in terms of "power upgrades."


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rton20s said:


> With that much power on tap, do you plan to upgrade your alternator? I thought I remembered you only having the Sears Platinum battery in terms of "power upgrades."


The amount of power "on tap" has absolutely nothing to do with actual draw.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

rton20s said:


> With that much power on tap, do you plan to upgrade your alternator? I thought I remembered you only having the Sears Platinum battery in terms of "power upgrades."


no plans for an alternator. these amps are also really efficient. i think some of my other amp configurations probably were worse as far as drain. i never felt the need. besides, screwing with the belts in these are a pain. lol


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> The amount of power "on tap" has absolutely nothing to do with actual draw.


Understood, but it is still a lot of potential draw. And from what I have seen that C12XL sure can handle the power. 



jtaudioacc said:


> no plans for an alternator. these amps are also really efficient. i think some of my other amp configurations probably were worse as far as drain. i never felt the need. besides, screwing with the belts in these are a pain. lol



Good to know. And yes, yes it is a pain.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

You need some capacitors ;D


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> no plans for an alternator. these amps are also really efficient. i think some of my other amp configurations probably were worse as far as drain. i never felt the need. besides, screwing with the belts in these are a pain. lol


You know I got people for that. You never asked


----------



## luisc202 (Oct 29, 2013)

LOL at the song on the Ipad... Awesome work and now I know how you get this stuff done ..


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*trying to get the amps going.*



















*little tablet for the dsp's*










*using some of this stuff for the box. *










*Also got a little package from [email protected] aka g0a *


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Stuff it in there so the sub barely fits . J/k. Inside joke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks great JT. I just wish that I could work on mine. Too damned cold here I really am going to try to get the H800 and Rux in at least before I head down there. This weekend doesn't look like it is going to happen. The Urethane for the mounting board will not cure in these temperatures even in my insulated garage. That would be a good one for the 'how cold is it' thread I guess 

BTW, you can run the H800 software on a tablet?!? What type are you using? Hmm... maybe a good option for a HU one day? I think the new Alpine nav units are my answer. I can't wait to see them up close. Maybe they'll be out by March?

I have my electric fireplace going in the garage right now to hopefully warm it up enough to at least look at the inside of my doors and see if I can kill some resonances I am getting. Wish me luck


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice. I can't wait to check out the xB again at the next GTG.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, -20 C around here and I still got into both of my doors and did yet more deadening/sealing/ccfing. I sure hope that does the trick this time as I am running out of ideas that would not go away from the stealth look. Oh, and between my electric fireplace going full bore and my 2 halogen lights going I popped my damned circuit breaker. I had to finish the last door without the fireplace. Oh well, got it done tho and back together. Going to have to wait 'til tomorrow to retune and hear if the buzzing is gone. Sure hope so


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

This thing done yet?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


>


SO SO SO SEXY.


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

sub'd for a awsome build.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*bought some terminals to go on the side posts. exciting! :laugh:*


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> *bought some terminals to go on the side posts. exciting! :laugh:*


Man I'm having a tough time visualizing what those terminals look like on a battery and how you hook cable to them! Lol look interesting though

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Schizm said:


> Man I'm having a tough time visualizing what those terminals look like on a battery and how you hook cable to them! Lol look interesting though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


well, they will hang on the side terminals in my case. i think i'm going to have to zip tie the covers on. they don't fit very tight, at all. made for flat installations i'm sure. the bottom of the terminals have your regular holes with set screws underneath. the top normal posts on my diehard platinum just hold the stock power and ground. side terminals all aftermarket.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

got some work done on the new dash pods. they are bigger than i'd like, but can't do much else. until i work on a more modified dash build i started and lost the passenger air bag, this will do.

i'll make other baffles to hold 3" and 4" drivers so i can demo those. not many are going to want a 5" on their dash.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> got some work done on the new dash pods. they are bigger than i'd like, but can't do much else. until i work on a more modified dash build i started and lost the passenger air bag, this will do.
> 
> i'll make other baffles to hold 3" and 4" drivers so i can demo those. not many are going to want a 5" on their dash.


Ah, now I know how you mount those things... Nice work indeed. So the baffle for the 5 inch is removeable or you are going to make removeable babble inserts for the 3 and 4 inch for demoing? Great idea if that is your intention. Maybe you'll have the c3 at the March 8 event for me  I really look forward to hearing all these and meeting you guys. I wish I had half your abilities and sadly my build shows my skill level:worried: I just hope it sounds as good as it can for you guys at least.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

So... Are these removeable so you can make a mold from them?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Hahha.. I was thinking of how I could tag dustin on those pods.. lol...

Those look great!

James, don't hold your breath for the C3. I am not. I have had a pod built for them since last March, just waiting... (well, it has a focal BE 3" in its spot as a placeholder right now..)


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hahha.. I was thinking of how I could tag dustin on those pods.. lol...
> 
> Those look great!
> 
> James, don't hold your breath for the C3. I am not. I have had a pod built for them since last March, just waiting... (well, it has a focal BE 3" in its spot as a placeholder right now..)


Well... that could be an option (if I even need a midrange) or one of those suposedly wonderful sounding AP drivers. I say 'supposed' only because I have never heard any before. From all I've read tho they are supposed to be awesome and sounds like the AR3/A is the best for what I plan for it. We'll see. I have been so all over the place with every part of my audio setup and I really hope I can get a little guidance from all of the many in the know down there like yourself. BTW, I am sending you a PM in a bit here about a visit


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hahha.. I was thinking of how I could tag dustin on those pods.. lol...




Adding the C3 or for a 3 way, or switching to a point source to be part of the "in crowd." lol. Maybe I should just focus on getting my C6 installed. I do have two xBs though.


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

Those look sweet!!!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I wonder if the windshield got cracked while working on that dash pod..lol.

All looks great btw, Ive been debating on a similar source set up in my 09 Xb as what you have done in this car.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

rton20s said:


> Adding the C3 or for a 3 way, or switching to a point source to be part of the "in crowd." lol. Maybe I should just focus on getting my C6 installed. I do have two xBs though.


Put your C6s on the dash. That would be so sick!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ I wonder how retarded my C8 set would look on my Xb dash..haha

Hmmmmmm


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jtaudioacc said:


> got some work done on the new dash pods. they are bigger than i'd like, but can't do much else. until i work on a more modified dash build i started and lost the passenger air bag, this will do.
> 
> i'll make other baffles to hold 3" and 4" drivers so i can demo those. not many are going to want a 5" on their dash.


As a fellow xB owner, I like where this is goin'


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I wonder if the windshield got cracked while working on that dash pod..lol.


Nah, that's been there for some time. JT knows what he's doing. 



Golden Ear said:


> Put your C6s on the dash. That would be so sick!


I think Dustin should trade in his C6s for C6CX, been saying that all along...and a C12XL in the passenger footwell and delete the glove compartment.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

deeppinkdiver said:


> ^ I wonder how retarded my C8 set would look on my Xb dash..haha
> 
> Hmmmmmm


Do it and post some pics...we'll let you know


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


>


Looks great


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Finally some dash pods i dont hate. Lookin good, love the rings.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Curious how that will sound once dialed in.. Looks fantastic


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

They sounded good not dialed in!!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

REGULARCAB said:


> Finally some dash pods i dont hate. Lookin good, love the rings.


thanks, they are bigger than I would have liked, but I wanted the 5", so there it is. 

i like the rings, but on the one drive i did take today, they may be a little distracting. i'll probably do some suede ones and see how they are. the other baffles that will hold the other setups will most likely just be suede as well.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*a little video*


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Sounds good JT! The FPD amps and those Illusion Speakers are a nice combo.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*figured page 7 would be a good page to add what the car looks like. lol

i needed new tires and finally got them and off stocks. *


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Staggered fitment ?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Staggered fitment ?


back when these rims were new, or designed, axis had what they called maxis lip, or something like that. so yeah, they front and rear are different but both 19x8. the faces are different for the larger lip on the rears.

i previously had another set where the rear lip was more flat. it didn't have that rolled look. those looked a lot bigger. i'm impressed you even noticed. while putting them on this morning i had to keep looking at them to make sure i had front and rear correct. lol


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I may suck at a lot of things car related lol, but wheels and exhaust are not one of them.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

You washed it for the pics too, huh? I don't think it was that clean on Tuesday


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice install. Pretty cool looking "music box" on wheels. Love the IPad/Alpine integration idea.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*made some RCA's. i needed some different configurations, so, made some to fit what i needed. *


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jtaudioacc said:


> *a little video*


Was there any way you could have kept the airbag functional? :worried:


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

HondAudio said:


> Was there any way you could have kept the airbag functional? :worried:


it is functional. that air bag splits in the middle. the very side is covered by maybe 1/16" which doesn't even move in the scion's i've seen with the air bag deployed. so, not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

HondAudio said:


> Was there any way you could have kept the airbag functional? :worried:


The airbag is functional, but watch out for flying filler, haha.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow...not sure how I missed this thread. Haven't had a chance to watch the video but was wondering what your thoughts were with the dashpods so far. Are those sealed or do they extend down into the dash?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

bigbubba said:


> Wow...not sure how I missed this thread. Haven't had a chance to watch the video but was wondering what your thoughts were with the dashpods so far. Are those sealed or do they extend down into the dash?


i've had a few things in the dash already. these were built so the C5CX would fit without cutting the dash at all, and to get some angle on them. they vent down into the dash, non sealed. 

5" is definitely a lot of fun. it's so effortless.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> i've had a few things in the dash already. these were built so the C5CX would fit without cutting the dash at all, and to get some angle on them. they vent down into the dash, non sealed.
> 
> 5" is definitely a lot of fun. it's so effortless.


Gotcha. I had talked with Richard (Papsin) about his IA C4CX. I am tossing the idea around on trying a set in my truck. Need to finish my car first.

Excellent work so far. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Kelly, I concur with JT that the C5CX is indeed "effortless" as is the case also in MrsPapasin's Smart. I was very tempted to go the same route, but both JT and cobb2819 talked me into the C4CX. For the passband I'll be using it in, it's going to be quite good and I imagine should be the case for your truck as well. Really nice talking to you at Freezefest. Your car has a lot of things going for it and for an early iteration/tune, it is already quite good.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jtaudioacc said:


> it is functional. that air bag splits in the middle. the very side is covered by maybe 1/16" which doesn't even move in the scion's i've seen with the air bag deployed. so, not sure what you're talking about.


Maybe I read on Facebook that the airbag had been affected... it was a few days ago 

My goal has always been to keep the dashboard speakers within the area of the OEM grills so the airbag deployment couldn't be affected... and the speakers wouldn't be messed up by the airbag :surprised:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

papasin said:


> Kelly, I concur with JT that the C5CX is indeed "effortless" as is the case also in MrsPapasin's Smart. I was very tempted to go the same route, but both JT and cobb2819 talked me into the C4CX. For the passband I'll be using it in, it's going to be quite good and I imagine should be the case for your truck as well. Really nice talking to you at Freezefest. Your car has a lot of things going for it and for an early iteration/tune, it is already quite good.


I guess I was out voted . I wanted the 5s in there


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> I guess I was out voted . I wanted the 5s in there


It was actually 2-2 (MrsPapasin also wanted 5s in the Civic). But then we'd all be in the same class. Hmmm, but maybe I should just get another set of pillars and some C5CXs too, and can put in the 3/4/5 pillar on any given day, kinda like JT's pod setup...  lol


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> It was actually 2-2 (MrsPapasin also wanted 5s in the Civic). But then we'd all be in the same class. Hmmm, but maybe I should just get another set of pillars and some C5CXs too, and can put in the 3/4/5 pillar on any given day, kinda like JT's pod setup...  lol


There you go. Roll into the show with all three sets. Check the competition, swap the pillars accordingly and adjust the tune.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't see jts pods changing but that's just a guess. Lol


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> I don't see jts pods changing but that's just a guess. Lol


The 5s maybe JT's norm, but looks like JT has ideas... 



jtaudioacc said:


> i'll make other baffles to hold 3" and 4" drivers so i can demo those. not many are going to want a 5" on their dash.





rton20s said:


> There you go. Roll into the show with all three sets. Check the competition, swap the pillars accordingly and adjust the tune.


The H800 does have 6 presets, so the 3/4/5 idea that JT actually started above maybe a serious consideration.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

papasin said:


> The 5s maybe JT's norm, but looks like JT has ideas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a very interesting idea and you're right, the H800 sure makes it easy to make work with its 6 presets. So many possibilities.

On another note, I am really happy to hear JT is having good luck with the 5s in the config. he is using. It sure makes me happy as what I have planned for my center ultimately is VERY similar. I was planning a Morel io4 that I procured off here but now it has me thinking of going larger; possibly much larger. I just hope I can make it look at least half as nice as his in the end. We'll be chattin' for sure JT

Another huge thanks for posting that video too. I liked the song so i shazam'd it and was a tiny bit surprised it was Steely Dan. Now, I have certainly heard of this guy but honestly never really listened to any of his stuff. I am now trying to land as many albums of his as I can. His stuff is great! Can't wait to hear this stuff in the ride. I am certain my comp speakers don't do it justice.:laugh:


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Steely Dan is a group (well, duo, right?), not one guy. lol
They've been around for YEARS. I've heard their stuff is exceptionally well recorded, but it's not really my taste (as far as the stuff I've heard on the classic rock station). I may have to revisit that once I actually get my system in and somewhat tuned.

Jay


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Steely Dan is a group (well, duo, right?), not one guy. lol
> They've been around for YEARS. I've heard their stuff is exceptionally well recorded, but it's not really my taste (as far as the stuff I've heard on the classic rock station). I may have to revisit that once I actually get my system in and somewhat tuned.
> 
> Jay


Sorry, I figured they were a band and not one guy. I am just listening to the album that song is from and it is awesome! No way one man does all this. I mean, awesome percussion from drumset, guitars galour, awesome bass electric (my personal fave), hell even a sax. Really liking their stuff. So much so that I am checking out other albums of their and, yes, they do appear to have been around for a long time.


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> *trying to get the amps going.*



I want to do the same thing in my XB. Looks awesome.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Steely Dan is a group (well, duo, right?), not one guy. lol
> They've been around for YEARS. I've heard their stuff is exceptionally well recorded, but it's not really my taste (as far as the stuff I've heard on the classic rock station). I may have to revisit that once I actually get my system in and somewhat tuned.
> 
> Jay


Steely Dan is one of my go-to reference artists. I recommend the album Gaucho... One of his best!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

bigguy said:


> I want to do the same thing in my XB. Looks awesome.


i'm going to be redoing those boards. they have too many holes in them from the different amps i've used. and, they bother me. lol. when, is another issue. lol


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> i'm going to be redoing those boards. they have too many holes in them from the different amps i've used. and, they bother me. lol. when, is another issue. lol


Is that the 6 channel that's up there now?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Bluenote said:


> Steely Dan is one of my go-to reference artists. I recommend the album Gaucho... One of his best!


I'll keep that in mind.

The last couple of systems I've had (and a couple I've done in other people's cars) have been at at least a high enough level that it makes EVERYTHING I normally listen to sound like crap. lol. Metal and hard rock (generally) just aren't produced as well as I'd like. And for some reason, I just can't get into Metallica's S&M discs.

I imagine once I finally get my stuff in, my musical tastes will probably broaden as I look for better recorded stuff. I bet I'm not the only one.
I wish we had enough SQ interest in my area to have GTGs.

Jay


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

bigguy said:


> Is that the 6 channel that's up there now?


yup. another one on the other side as well.


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> yup. another one on the other side as well.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

JayinMI said:


> Steely Dan is a group (well, duo, right?), not one guy. lol
> They've been around for YEARS. I've heard their stuff is exceptionally well recorded, but it's not really my taste (as far as the stuff I've heard on the classic rock station). I may have to revisit that once I actually get my system in and somewhat tuned.
> 
> Jay


Isn't there some long-running joke in the industry that "Aja" is a 'go-to' for demonstrations because it makes any speaker sound good?


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Ha! That sounds about right.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Kinda like Dave Matthews. lol

Jay


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*tinted the rear windows. should have done this years ago when i mounted the amps there. was hard to see, but you could see some things through the glass. now you can't.
*











*while the amps were off, or when i remounted them, added some ferrules. 
6 channel Focal 900.6 bridged for mo powah!!
*



























*also, hit 200k tonight. *










*redid the trim rings with a taper on the outside. did another in black. will most likely end up doing them in gray suede.*


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Love those dash pods..

Couldnt help but notice the corner street sign names in your window reflection. Even on my little iphone screen


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep, after he said that I checked it on my phone and it was obvious. I'd probably delete that pic.

Jay


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah bro, that tint wont help if google takes a crook right to your ride. Just tryin to look out for ya!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks, guys. i knew it was there but you guys are probably right. better safe than sorry.


----------



## PerformanceAudioLVNV (Apr 1, 2010)

You know, if you actually finish your personal car...
We have to kick you out of the industry!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ hahaa.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Love those dash pods..
> 
> Couldnt help but notice the corner street sign names in your window reflection. Even on my little iphone screen





JayinMI said:


> Yep, after he said that I checked it on my phone and it was obvious. I'd probably delete that pic.
> 
> Jay





jtaudioacc said:


> thanks, guys. i knew it was there but you guys are probably right. better safe than sorry.


I held a mirror up to my phone's screen and I was able to read the signs, and, uh... yeah. But I'm totally not an online stalker!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

PerformanceAudioLVNV said:


> You know, if you actually finish your personal car...
> We have to kick you out of the industry!


lol, don't worry, Jon. it hasn't happened in the 10+ years of having this car.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Playing around with my trim options.*


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

That silver/white matches the dash doesnt it?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

deeppinkdiver said:


> That silver/white matches the dash doesnt it?


yeah, it does.

originally, i thought it was a little much. but the black suede is pretty boring. i was planning on trying silver or gray suede, but then that doesn't match the silver painted parts. so, still not 100% sure how it will stay, but i can always swap them. lol


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I prefer the silver/white myself


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah that black seems pretty tame but is a nice diversion when someone peeps in.. I like the painted myself.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Ive been theowing around ideas for something similar in my 09 Xb. I have a spare dash which just gives me all kinds of bad ideas


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Ive been theowing around ideas for something similar in my 09 Xb. I have a spare dash which just gives me all kinds of bad ideas


i have one too. you don't want to see what i've done to that thing. lol
if it's ever installed, it will be when i really don't care about the airbag.
also, i have 2 extra sets of door panels. lol


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

beautiful work JT! And the silver does have more 'pop' than the back suede, but still nice either way.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

my main reason for thinking suede and black at that, was for driving distraction. 

i think the final will be painted, but i'm going to curve the edges a bit. more like the black suede, but painted. instead of the the small outside taper how it is now.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ you could try a flat black to match the dash...

Im also trying to source some door panels before I mutilate the ones I have.. And A-pillars


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Boo... no more cyber stalking. 

I agree with the non-suede trim. While the suede is more tame, there is no hiding a carbon fiber point source with "copper" anodized aluminum tweeter sitting on top of the dash.  Even if you go with a matching black or flat black trim ring, I think the contrasting smooth finish next to the suede is a really nice touch. 

I can't wait to hear this thing on Saturday.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

rton20s said:


> I agree with the non-suede trim. While the suede is more tame, there is no hiding a carbon fiber point source with "copper" anodized aluminum tweeter sitting on top of the dash.  Even if you go with a matching black or flat black trim ring, I think the contrasting smooth finish next to the suede is a really nice touch.


The only solution is to redo the entire interior in black and tan suede to match the speakers


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

^agreed! and if anyone can rip everything out and have it ready by the weekend...it's JT! JT!JT!JT!!! Lol


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> ^agreed! and if anyone can rip everything out and have it ready by the weekend...it's JT! JT!JT!JT!!! Lol


you're mistaking the speed that i can get things done with J0ey's 78.5 hour work weeks.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

^LOL...hey JT would you call it a toss-up between the C5CX and Hybrid Integra 502 in your application?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> ^LOL...hey JT would you call it a toss-up between the C5CX and Hybrid Integra 502 in your application?


Yeah, can you share the differences that you hear between the illusion and morel? (good and bad)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> you're mistaking the speed that i can get things done with J0ey's 78.5 hour work weeks.


I've scaled it back to 78. I gotta live a little!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I've scaled it back to 78. I gotta live a little!


cool, did Bing pick up to 18.5 to make up the slack?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> ^LOL...hey JT would you call it a toss-up between the C5CX and Hybrid Integra 502 in your application?



haven't tried the Morel 5". Jim probably has a better opinion on that, he's used the Morel's and tuned both. I think I'd be happy with either though.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, that is good to know, especially since these are the two most noted point source options that are currently available minus the new Audison Prima line.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

You know, I haven't heard word one about the PG TI2 point source outside of the company's web page. Guess it just isn't worth bringing into the conversation?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*I really am not sure what I'm going to do here, but i wanted to get rid of the terrible clips that hold the thin piece of board to the tailgate. 1/4" mdf and a number of nutserts, i have a solid foundation for something, or it will just get a carpet or suede treatment.

installed more cld under neath and shoved jute padding everywhere for the hell of it.

the bolts aren't permanent, just holding it until i decide what to do.*


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I always thought a bank of 4-8"s would be cool on a hatch. Just sayin..


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

okay, drove the scion tonight. that piece of wood along with everything else i did really quieted the rear down, a lot. that wood is really tight with all the bolts, so there was a decent amount of road noise coming through before.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Always good when we quiet things down. Cool


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

JT... whatever you are doing in the hatch... just do two.  

Seriously though, that is one of my next things to tackle. Probably just CLD for now, but I have had a really annoying noise coming from the rear for quite some time. I haven't been able to locate it, and think it might be the coilovers. 

Having said that, just adding the CLD to the doors on my xB has made it feel like a completely different car.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

JT: If you're moving up to 5s in the dashboard, maybe you should move to 10s in the kickpanels


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I always thought a bank of 4-8"s would be cool on a hatch. Just sayin..


That would be nice to see.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

are you done with this car yet? can you come up and finish mine for me?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> are you done with this car yet? can you come up and finish mine for me?


No mine first


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

John, thanks for giving me the demo and he pointers yesterday! The dash and pods looked awesome in person. It was also really good to get to hear another xB with proper staging. Definitely something that I can aspire to and work toward. Though, I know it won't be easy with the two way set vs point sources on the dash.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*going to install these in the sail panels as part of my plan to be able to demo a few different options. 

Possibilities will be 2 way door, 3 way with 4" in door, and 3 way with 5 in dash, tweeter in sail panel.

so, starting with the rings. *


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice! Most people would be satisfied with having just one Carbon system installed in their car.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Those sound a lot better without the grill. I mean, look better. 

lol...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Those sound a lot better without the grill. I mean, look better.
> 
> lol...



Joey is right. You lose .0000412 at 10k with the grill on. Lol


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

SO much cool stuff, everything looks so well done. Lots of skill in this build.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

AAAAAAA said:


> SO much cool stuff, everything looks so well done. Lots of skill in this build.


JT's builds are the bomb. You should see a few of them in person. Easy to do, just hop in your car and drive 8000 kms and then he'll get a get together setup for ya. :laugh: Seriously, JT is an awesome dude with a tonne of skill. I'm thinking I might be sending him some stuff to finish for me at some date after I take a crack at it myself and am disappointed.:laugh:


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

james2266 said:


> JT's builds are the bomb. You should see a few of them in person. Easy to do, just hop in your car and drive 8000 kms and then he'll get a get together setup for ya. :laugh: Seriously, JT is an awesome dude with a tonne of skill. I'm thinking I might be sending him some stuff to finish for me at some date after I take a crack at it myself and am disappointed.:laugh:


*thanks, James! 

started on some baffles for Hybrid L3SE's*


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome as usual and a great idea for demoing different setups for people. A shame this wasn't done for the gtg as I would of loved to hear those l3se. I don't think I can make those work too easily tho - damned wide flange. More shops need to take this idea seriously. I am sure they would sell more speakers this way.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

james2266 said:


> Awesome as usual and a great idea for demoing different setups for people. A shame this wasn't done for the gtg as I would of loved to hear those l3se. I don't think I can make those work too easily tho - damned wide flange. More shops need to take this idea seriously. I am sure they would sell more speakers this way.


i think the additional size of this 3" really helps the lower end. it is much bigger than most of the other itty bitty 3's out there.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*something i've always hated is floor noise/hiss. it's a reason why i held on to my P99 for so long. afraid to hear that dreaded hiss between tracks or quiet passages on music.

after verifying the setup that i do now have being dead silent, i went ahead and planned for the iPad install.

here's a video showing that, at any volume, you don't hear a thing. *


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> *something i've always hated is floor noise/hiss. it's a reason why i held on to my P99 for so long. afraid to hear that dreaded hiss between tracks or quiet passages on music.
> 
> after verifying the setup that i do now have being dead silent, i went ahead and planned for the iPad install.
> 
> here's a video showing that, at any volume, you don't hear a thing. *


Yes, the thing I love the most about my H800 as well. dead quiet even whilst tuning!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

High quality work over at JT's place. Everything looks great


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

jtaudioacc said:


> *something i've always hated is floor noise/hiss. it's a reason why i held on to my P99 for so long. afraid to hear that dreaded hiss between tracks or quiet passages on music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is great news for me as well!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep, our experience also wrt the H800 being dead quiet via optical (whether it be iPad, changer, or an Alpine HU). Even over AI-net on my W910, also dead quiet when using iPod or other non-CD sources. There is a little floor noise over RCA IME.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

papasin said:


> Yep, our experience also wrt the H800 being dead quiet via optical (whether it be iPad, changer, or an Alpine HU). Even over AI-net on my W910, also dead quiet when using iPod or other non-CD sources. There is a little floor noise over RCA IME.


I actually competed in a small, local IASCA competition back in high school  I might have done better, but I was lacking in midbass at the time. Anyway... IASCA had a zero-bit track on their test CD for the judges to play and see if you had any system noise - I had none, because my Clarion deck had a zero-bit mute circuit


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

HondAudio said:


> I actually competed in a small, local IASCA competition back in high school  I might have done better, but I was lacking in midbass at the time. Anyway... IASCA had a zero-bit track on their test CD for the judges to play and see if you had any system noise - I had none, because my Clarion deck had a zero-bit mute circuit


Aware of a few units that do that actually. One of the reasons MECA doesn't use the zero-bit track is for that very reason as I was told during my judge's training, and hence why we listen to it with our ears. 

But I think JT's point isn't for competition (which I don't believe he has any intention of competing). It's one of those nits that I also have, and I would rather have non-existent floor noise on quiet music passages. With how much I've deadened my car, it just bugged the heck out of me even with the small amount of floor noise I had with the OEM HU.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*couple sets of sails. i'm going to be changing my front bumper soon, so figured while i was at it, i'd change the belts as well. maybe even the alternator to a dc power unit. figured 200k was about time to change the belts though.*



















*solid mounting* :laugh:










*using these for quick change of drivers.*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Those are groovy little plugs, what does the female side look like? Are those for like RC cars or something?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Those are groovy little plugs, what does the female side look like? Are those for like RC cars or something?


Best deal on the web that I can find is here Joey/guys. Looks like a knock off but the RC guys are reviewing them as great product!

I tried to check out buying 30 sets and it didnt go through.. Hmmm

viewproduct | Nylon T-Connectors 10 Pairs (20pc) (US Warehouse)


They have all sorts of great deals on this type of connector. Let me know if anyone has luck buying them. I tried to check out with my PP. that may have been the issue


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Those are groovy little plugs, what does the female side look like? Are those for like RC cars or something?


those look like "deans" plugs. common in RC


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Those are groovy little plugs, what does the female side look like? Are those for like RC cars or something?


yeah, dean's connectors. but these are fakers. they work great though. i bought a bunch on ebay.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Got it.. Have to have an account with them and order from the US warehouse. 

50 pairs $28 shipped


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Got it.. Have to have an account with them and order from the US warehouse.
> 
> 50 pairs $28 shipped


what happened to 4 bucks for 20 pairs? they overnighting those things to you or something? lol


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

lol.. I ordered 50 sets. So 5 of the $4.14 (10 sets per) plus $7.16 shipping. (2-3 business days) so 50 male and 50 female pieces! For $28


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

deeppinkdiver said:


> lol.. I ordered 50 sets. So 5 of the $4.14 (10 sets per) plus $7.16 shipping. (2-3 business days) so 50 male and 50 female pieces! For $28


as you said, and i quoted. duh. lol

i'm tired. was looking for a used dome light tonight on ebay and wasn't paying attention and bought a "Toyota Camry - Dome Light LED Bulb - WHITE" i just kept looking at the picture or a dome light. realized after i paid is was and led bulb, just what it says in the description. lol

i felt like the guy who bought the "canon SLR, nice picture" and got what, an actual photograph of a camera. LOL


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Completely understandable.. I'm sure you're not making any custom baffles tonight, If so they may not fit your speakers, but maybe that Toyota's.. lol

SLR picture? Thats crazy, some sellers prey on us all nighters out here. Guess thats fair especially if the ads are correct! 

Monster drinks are your friend!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

There was a place I found once that had real Deans connectors for like 1/2 price. But now I can't find them again. 

I used them in my Genesis Coupe build, and will probably use them again.

Jay


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

How do you attach those connectors to the wire? Micro-soldering?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

HondAudio said:


> How do you attach those connectors to the wire? Micro-soldering?


Just electrical tape.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Super glue, silly..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

With a decent soldering iron, it's not hard. Something with a large flat tip works well. I used a Weller orange soldering iron I bought at Home Depot until I got my soldering station.

Jay


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Micheal could hear that.....



BigRed said:


> Joey is right. You lose .0000412 at 10k with the grill on. Lol


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

what do you use to cut such perfect tweeter rings?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

shutmdown said:


> what do you use to cut such perfect tweeter rings?


just a trusty router.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

jtaudioacc said:


> just a trusty router.


plunge or table?
could you share your method pleasssssseeee


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i would love to see a step by step kind of instructional for cutting perfect router holes - specifically for smaller drivers... the bigger ones are easier - but way messy hehe.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

req said:


> i would love to see a step by step kind of instructional for cutting perfect router holes - specifically for smaller drivers... the bigger ones are easier - but way messy hehe.


it's basically the same as something larger. for the illusion tweeters, i just started with a small template, but larger and made it smaller until it fit with oversize bearings. or a drill press and hole saws work good, too.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I think JT has mentioned various tools before from Joey, but this might be part of the equation for cutting small holes. 

https://www.facebook.com/JoeysTools


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

req said:


> i would love to see a step by step kind of instructional for cutting perfect router holes - specifically for smaller drivers... the bigger ones are easier - but way messy hehe.


A Jasper Tools - Circle Guide Model-240 Circle Guide 673046002408 will cut diameters from 1 inch to 18 3/16 inches in 1/16 inch increments. That should cover pretty much any speaker you want to install


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

i really like this one much better.
Mobile Solutions Perfect Circle - Mobile Solutions - USA


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*got some suede to redo my headliner. possibly some small modifications. definitely adding another dome light up front and maybe in back. nothing wrong with what i have now.*










*also got another dash top. will just recover with suede. no mods. i have another that i hacked all up. not sure if or when that will ever be completed. that one has the airbag removed.*


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

That dash and those pods on it the same material will look sick!!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

deeppinkdiver said:


> That dash and those pods on it the same material will look sick!!


i think so. i've stopped from doing it for years because i know that once the dash is done, the doors need to be, and so on. J0ey actually asked me why i didn't consider vinyl. my plan was always to suede the dash, and after looking at the whole dash pic, i did think it looked kind of out of place with just suede pods.

Mrs.Papasin's Smart Car flows so much nicer after I also covered her dash in the matching suede, so, I'm hoping for as similar outcome.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

jtaudioacc said:


> i think so. i've stopped from doing it for years because i know that once the dash is done, the doors need to be, and so on. J0ey actually asked me why i didn't consider vinyl. my plan was always to suede the dash, and after looking at the whole dash pic, i did think it looked kind of out of place with just suede pods.
> 
> Mrs.Papasin's Smart Car flows so much nicer after I also covered her dash in the matching suede, so, I'm hoping for as similar outcome.


That is the one thing that keeps me from just covering the stupid peeling chevy dash, once I do the dash I have to do the doors, and those will be no fun.

I agree tho, the suede on the dash will let those pods blend in nicely.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> i think so. i've stopped from doing it for years because i know that once the dash is done, the doors need to be, and so on. J0ey actually asked me why i didn't consider vinyl. my plan was always to suede the dash, and after looking at the whole dash pic, i did think it looked kind of out of place with just suede pods.
> 
> Mrs.Papasin's Smart Car flows so much nicer after I also covered her dash in the matching suede, so, I'm hoping for as similar outcome.



I cant wait to get going on mine, always 10 things to do before the fun stuff for me. I would much rather re-wrap my dash in suede than do any type of dash mat, I absolutely love that look.. Ive seen Ms Papasins and it turned out wonderful! Exactly what im after as for fit n finish, but sound... It leaves me wondering if it will sound "narrow" 

I really want to try and do something similar in my 09, I like the A-pillars idea but I would much rather fire off of the dash like this.. You may have talked about it before but what are the sound results with your drivers like this vs. A-pillars. Better imaging? stage MUST be good, issues with plending to your mid bass in the doors? Width? Completely off axis..


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I cant wait to get going on mine, always 10 things to do before the fun stuff for me. I would much rather re-wrap my dash in suede than do any type of dash mat, I absolutely love that look.. Ive seen Ms Papasins and it turned out wonderful! Exactly what im after as for fit n finish, but sound... It leaves me wondering if it will sound "narrow"
> 
> I really want to try and do something similar in my 09, I like the A-pillars idea but I would much rather fire off of the dash like this.. You may have talked about it before but what are the sound results with your drivers like this vs. A-pillars. Better imaging? stage MUST be good, issues with plending to your mid bass in the doors? Width? Completely off axis..


can you even fit anything facing up in an 09? in mine, i never even considered a pillars because the dash always had the large opening. but i'd much rather have them like mine then a pillars firing across.

i will also be doing one or two more setups at some point. 2 way in door. stock location mid and sail panel tweeter. the other will be 3" or 4" high and forward in the door basically flat on the door panel and tweeter in sail panel, with kick panel mid bass.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> can you even fit anything facing up in an 09?


On first look, no way, not at all.. BUT ive done alot of inspection on my spare dash and played around with some ideas.. Ideas that would make some guys back away from the thought completely. Only thing is what im thinking would sound good and hold the same height for each driver from side to side would not look uniform b/c of the way the dash lays. There is room unedr the dash on drivers side to build down, passenger side would have to come up.. Alot of cutting!

If and when I get to it ill be in touch with pics.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

No idea if there is room for it but insted of just a 3" on mine id like to do something versatile like you have done. We will see.

Love the inspiration tho, keep up the great work man.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

deeppinkdiver said:


> On first look, no way, not at all.. BUT ive done alot of inspection on my spare dash and played around with some ideas.. Ideas that would make some guys back away from the thought completely. Only thing is what im thinking would sound good and hold the same height for each driver from side to side would not look uniform b/c of the way the dash lays. There is room unedr the dash on drivers side to build down, passenger side would have to come up.. Alot of cutting!
> 
> If and when I get to it ill be in touch with pics.


spare dashes are great!  i have 2 extra. lol. oh, 2 more sets of door panels, 2 extra radio bezels, rear panels, another front drivers seat. lol

Dayton, Ohio? I wish I were in driving distance of Cedar Point. Went for the first time last July since I went three years in a row around 96-97 or so. Hoping to maybe do Cedar Point and King's Island this summer.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I had season passes for Kings Island for the first 3 years I lived here. Had a blast, went down almost every weekend for the longest time. Kept my cooler in the truck for "lunch" breaks.. Beer is expensive in those theme parks! KI is a 30 minute drive from my house in Bellbrook Oh. Only been up to Cedar Point one time and it was last year, bout 3.5-4 hour drive iirc. Its cool up there, the town reminds me of Detroit, manufacturing days of yester-year long gone. Bums, boardex up houses and empty shops every where. Coasters were awesome tho!

If your coming to Ohio you must be flying? Ca is a long ass drive..lol. Feel free to hit me up if your in the neighbor hood.

Im trying to source some door panels here lately, I prefer not to take my wiz wheel to anything without a back up plan..lol. I had a battery leak on the shelf and kill some finish panels from around my rear seat I hadent put back in the car yet so I need those too.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

jtaudioacc said:


> *got some suede to redo my headliner. possibly some small modifications. definitely adding another dome light up front and maybe in back. nothing wrong with what i have now.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think the post office hates us DIY'ers.. we all seem to use their free priority mail boxes for mixing filler or for templates lol :laugh:


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*covered the dash and put some roadkill on the back like i did the dash currently installed. not sure the roadkill does much, but figured why not.*


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Did the suede do a good job of covering up your golf ball dimples on the original dash?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks awesome man! Really gotta get my hands on some of that stuff and attempt doing my apillars with it whenever I get some time that is.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

DRTHJTA said:


> Did the suede do a good job of covering up your golf ball dimples on the original dash?


oh yeah, all that is gone for sure. i sanded the whole dash before glue as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

james2266 said:


> Looks awesome man! Really gotta get my hands on some of that stuff and attempt doing my apillars with it whenever I get some time that is.


I think yours would have to be stitched..


JT, looks killer! Can't wait to see it in the vehicle!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

That looks awesome. I can't wait to see it installed, either. 

With as many extra parts as you have, are you planning to part out all of the good stuff before you eventually sell the car?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking forward to an in car shot as well. 

Does that material tuck and stretch pretty well? Seems like that paticular dash would be tough to cover in one pc. Good thing you had areas to cut out I guess..


You make it all look easy JT


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I think yours would have to be stitched..


stitched pillars are Bing's favorite. he told me to be on the lookout for some stitched pillars from SIS!


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> stitched pillars are Bing's favorite. he told me to be on the lookout for some stitched pillars from SIS!


Mine? Lol might come down to that actually. Bing did suggest some flocking kit for me to try out. I will probably contact you guys for some info on that whenever I get some time to do it and its not freakin' snowin'. Been back 4 days and so far it has snowed at least a little on 3 of those days. Today was the first for accumulation tho I guess - 4 inches or so. I wanna go back to Cali.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Cool stuff-

Water and sound experiment. [VIDEO]


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Dubbble post


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Cool stuff-
> 
> Water and sound experiment. [VIDEO]


Woah, that is so cool...


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Yeah - awesome video!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I love it! Now you got me all worked up...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Damn that looks good!! Flows together just how I was thinking it would, awesome.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Looking good JT! Love it!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Very cool. I don't know that it makes the pods look any smaller, but they certainly do blend in better with the matching dash.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

jt that looks awesome! i like how it makes the pods seem more organic and intentional, and great work around those curves! now i kinda want to see you do the pillars and more...

if i were still close, id have you do my interior for sure.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Along with the dash that should have been upholstered years ago, I wanted to get rid of the emblem on the front grill. I've had an extra grill for I don't know how many years and finally this weekend, decided to start working on it.

Here's what I need to get rid of...
*













































*still need to wet sand and paint. but the major part is done.*


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Is that all fiberglass work or did you patch in part of another grill? 

There were quite a few people doing custom glassed grills for the xBs when they were still new cars. I should have picked up a B-Cool Billets grill for mine when I got one for the wife. Like you, I can't stand that growth of an emblem on the front of the grill.  I've even considered one of the generic bB emblems because they are more subtle.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i mostly don't like any of the aftermarket ones. i like the RS4 one, but that's usually big bucks. i hadn't had that big football looking scion emblem on for years. although a BB emblem is meant to fit, my car isn't a BB, so i never have badged my car like that before, even though i've often had japanese parts on my cars in the past.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The RS4 grill was a Modellista grill out of Japan. I have no idea if you could even by a new one these days. I'm sure they are a pretty high dollar item at this point. Unless of course there is a cheap knockoff version out there. (Not unlikely by now.) 

I didn't care for most other grills either. The B-Cool Billets were the only billet grills that I liked for the xB, and why I got them for the wife. Now, the company is gone.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

the grill craft one looks okay. but i'd have to see that in person. in the end, i don't think they really fit the car, so just doing what i did is how it will most likely stay.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> the grill craft one looks okay. but i'd have to see that in person. in the end, i don't think they really fit the car, so just doing what i did is how it will most likely stay.


Why not your JT Audio Logo?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I second the JT Audio logo up front. Not centered tho, bottom right or left on the grill. Or vinyl on one headlight..


----------



## eighty5iv (Aug 15, 2010)

amazing skills and looking great. you wouldn't happen to just make and sell speaker rings would you? cause they look gorgeous.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

The grill craft one pictured above makes it look like a Robocop car:laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Robocop or Robocop?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Definitely looks more like the original


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

jtaudioacc said:


> but i'd much rather have them like mine then a pillars firing across.
> .


Is this for visual aesthetics or based on the sound in those locations? If you're using the mid combined with a tweeter, wouldn't it make the most sense to get them as wide as possible?


Love the work, looking great!

How labor intensive is a dash wrap? I currently use a dashmat but it certainly doesn't have that high end look like a proper wrap.

That's got to be an expensive endeavor for a customer, right?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> Is this for visual aesthetics or based on the sound in those locations? If you're using the mid combined with a tweeter, wouldn't it make the most sense to get them as wide as possible?
> 
> 
> Love the work, looking great!
> ...


Curious of this as well. Looks so nice it makes me wonder just how difficult it would be to get my dash pad off and attempt some day. SSSshhhhh... don't tell my wife.:laugh:


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

palldat said:


> Why not your JT Audio Logo?


nah, unless i can get one made that is really small. i'm more of a get rid of all logos, especially on the outside of the car. i've never had a car that had a logo that i didn't remove eventually. 



eighty5iv said:


> amazing skills and looking great. you wouldn't happen to just make and sell speaker rings would you? cause they look gorgeous.


i could do that. 



captainobvious said:


> Is this for visual aesthetics or based on the sound in those locations? If you're using the mid combined with a tweeter, wouldn't it make the most sense to get them as wide as possible?
> 
> 
> Love the work, looking great!
> ...



5" up high on the door is where i'd want them, if anywhere else. but then so off axis i think there will be more issues, at least with the tweeter. i also have the component set with tweeter i will install on the sail panels. 

also have hybrid L3SE, which in some ways i like much better than the 5's :O

one more experiment, which i think may end being my favorite will be a 4" component, mid high forward in the door and tweeter in the sail panel, nothing on the dash.

building these pods, and having the H800, allows me to play around a lot with my car now, which has been fun.

recovering the dash is a lot of work, much easier on this car because of how it comes apart, without removing the entire dash. but yeah, it's not a cheap option. a good amount of glue and suede to go along with labor.

i mainly always wanted to do it for cosmetic reasons, IF there is any gain with the suede being on the dash, great.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Another thing I meant to ask you...

How is your ipad secured in the dash? Is it secured from behind or does the trim piece press fit in place and hold it in? Really nice work on that console JT !


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

captainobvious said:


> Another thing I meant to ask you...
> 
> How is your ipad secured in the dash? Is it secured from behind or does the trim piece press fit in place and hold it in? Really nice work on that console JT !


trim holds it in. the ipad sits pretty securely in it's pocket, then the trim. the acrylic trim piece gets really tight when hot. to the point that it warps a bit. so, i need to redo that piece and make the top part thicker.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Ahh, good stuff. I'm about to attempt one as well and i figured a simple snug mount with a press fit trim panel might do the trick. Glad to hear it should work out nicely


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

captainobvious said:


> Ahh, good stuff. I'm about to attempt one as well and i figured a simple snug mount with a press fit trim panel might do the trick. Glad to hear it should work out nicely


a soundman kit can make it much easier to do, and easily removable if you wish. i didn't want to see the edges of the ipad, but many can use a soundman kit if you don't care about that.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

After I saw DRTHJTA's iPad install, I started thinking about going that way too. Some great in progress pics in his build logs. JT did that one, too, I think.

Jay


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Ahh, good stuff. I'm about to attempt one as well and i figured a simple snug mount with a press fit trim panel might do the trick. Glad to hear it should work out nicely


Don't want to go the magnet route like some others have done? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cdaburnerb (May 29, 2019)

Well I guess I'm very late to this build as the pics are all gone but I saw those videos and it does sound very nice indeed.


----------

